# geom makes hard-drive inaccesible



## PatrickBaer (Nov 11, 2010)

this is so fantastic...

I have two hard-drives:

A has a UFS slice and a ZFS slice with FreeBSD 8.1
B has was a former FreeBSD drive, now holds one NTFS-partition and Windows XP

ZFS cannot be mounted by Windows, so my only chance is to use FreeBSD for the transfer. 

But fdisk and sysinstall show me funny things and there are no devices-nodes:


```
[root@harrison /home/pba]# fdisk /dev/ad7
******* Working on device /dev/ad7 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 625121217 (305234 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
[root@harrison /home/pba]# ls /dev/ad7*
/dev/ad7        /dev/ad7p1      /dev/ad7p2      /dev/ad7p3      /dev/ad7p4      /dev/ad7p5
[root@harrison /home/pba]#
```

Trying to mount any of those partition results in 


```
[root@harrison /home/pba]# mount -t ntfs /dev/ad7p1 /mnt
mount_ntfs: /dev/ad7p1: Invalid argument
[root@harrison /home/pba]# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad7p1 /mnt
mount: /dev/ad7p1 : Operation not supported by device
[root@harrison /home/pba]#
```

Reading the geom-label says:


```
[root@harrison /home/pba]# gpart show ad7
=> 34 625142381 ad7 GPT (298G)
34 128 1 freebsd-boot (64K)
162 4194304 2 freebsd-ufs (2.0G)
4194466 8384512 3 freebsd-swap (4.0G)
12578978 2097152 4 freebsd-ufs (1.0G)
14676130 610455552 5 freebsd-ufs (291G)
625131682 10733 - free - (5.2M)
```

So what next? How can I mount the NTFS-partition?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like old table is still there.
First you need to delete it (dunno how)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2010)

gpart(8) destroy... but doing that without losing data is not something I've tried.


----------

